
EU encouraged car industry to cheat, French report says - open-source-ux
https://euobserver.com/dieselgate/134536
======
mtgx
It doesn't help that the NEDC cycle is _way_ too generous with car makers,
making people believe they can achieve a 30-50% longer range with a certain
amount of petrol/diesel, when in reality they get 30% less.

